# Dark Spot?



## Bones99 (Jul 10, 2003)

I was looking at my p's yesterday an i noticed a dark spot on my tern. Any clue what it may be? An how to cure it? He seam to be fine swimming around like usual. I'll post paramaters asap. Here is a pick to help its down at the bottom toward the front fin. Another thing that i have noticed is that all four of the p's in this tank are flashing an loosing some scales. They just got moved an have only been in the new water a what not for a week.









Thanks


----------



## Bones99 (Jul 10, 2003)

bump. No one has an idea what it might be?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

what else is in the tank?
If ya have another big guy it could be a bruise from hitting him?


----------



## Bones99 (Jul 10, 2003)

Their is a 11" cariba an 8" wild red an cariba. It could be they like to run into each other alot.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Its just a humeral spot.


----------



## Bones99 (Jul 10, 2003)

So nothing to really worry about? Thanks!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Bones99 said:


> So nothing to really worry about? Thanks!


Not at all. Its just not as prominent as a humeral spot on a cariba. But it is the same thing.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I guess I wasnt looking att he same thing. 
I thought he was talking about the spot near the very bottom.


----------



## Bones99 (Jul 10, 2003)

notaverage said:


> I guess I wasnt looking att he same thing.
> I thought he was talking about the spot near the very bottom.


Im pretty sure Giggles is talking about the same spot. Here i circled the spot in question just for clearification.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Damn, i didnt even see that. To me that looks like an injury that is healing. Sort of like a scar. Should go away in time.


----------



## Bones99 (Jul 10, 2003)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Damn, i didnt even see that. To me that looks like an injury that is healing. Sort of like a scar. Should go away in time.


Well hell what spot were you talking about? lol


----------



## kronk (Dec 22, 2007)

For what its worth my adult rbps came with simular spots and they were continuous flashing so after searching the net came up with two things either flukes or black spot both are parasites so I gave them a dose of parasite clear then changed all my water over three days then dosed them with prazi. The flashing has stopped and the fish are alot less skiddish also the black spots are slowly disappearing.On one of the web sites they said that the black spot parasite encysts itself under the scales and the fishs pigments make the spot black.


----------



## Bones99 (Jul 10, 2003)

I dont think it could be a parasite just due to the fact that no new fish have been introduced. I could be wrong. All new water was added an they didnt get put in any other water.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Bones99 said:


> Damn, i didnt even see that. To me that looks like an injury that is healing. Sort of like a scar. Should go away in time.


Well hell what spot were you talking about? lol
[/quote]








I thought you were talking about the black spot by the gills (The Humeral Spot)


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Bones99 said:


> I guess I wasnt looking att he same thing.
> I thought he was talking about the spot near the very bottom.


Im pretty sure Giggles is talking about the same spot. Here i circled the spot in question just for clearification.

View attachment 165733

[/quote]

Well being Im so late to reply...that was the spot I was looking at. I didnt think you meant the Humeral spots.

Reason I said a bruise is b/c when I had a Baracuda, it swam into a few fish purposely and they had bruises and actually died eventually from the hard hit. Im not saying thats the case here. I doubt it.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Another thing just came to mind. I'm assuming you're tank is cycled and all that but for shits and giggles if you can test for nitrites and post up. I have seen this in the past when fish are exposed to nitrites.


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

i wouldnt worry about it...looks like its just H spot



Bones99 said:


> Their is a 11" cariba an 8" wild red an cariba. It could be they like to run into each other alot.


----------



## Bones99 (Jul 10, 2003)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Another thing just came to mind. I'm assuming you're tank is cycled and all that but for shits and giggles if you can test for nitrites and post up. I have seen this in the past when fish are exposed to nitrites.


I'll check them tonight an post them up. I think the tank is cycled. I used the filter an gravel that was originally in the tank so i think all the good bacteria were still their.


----------



## Bones99 (Jul 10, 2003)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Another thing just came to mind. I'm assuming you're tank is cycled and all that but for shits and giggles if you can test for nitrites and post up. I have seen this in the past when fish are exposed to nitrites.


Ok here are the parameters.
ph-7.6
high ph-7.4
nitrite-0
nitrate-0
amonia-.5ppm
water temp-80*


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

Defenitely a hit somewhere healing it self. nothing u should worry about, IMO
TommasoM


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Bones99 said:


> Another thing just came to mind. I'm assuming you're tank is cycled and all that but for shits and giggles if you can test for nitrites and post up. I have seen this in the past when fish are exposed to nitrites.


Ok here are the parameters.
ph-7.6
high ph-7.4
nitrite-0
nitrate-0
amonia-.5ppm
water temp-80*
[/quote]
You sure you cycled the tank properly ??? according to your test results your tank is in the first quarter phase of a cycle.


----------



## Bones99 (Jul 10, 2003)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Another thing just came to mind. I'm assuming you're tank is cycled and all that but for shits and giggles if you can test for nitrites and post up. I have seen this in the past when fish are exposed to nitrites.


Ok here are the parameters.
ph-7.6
high ph-7.4
nitrite-0
nitrate-0
amonia-.5ppm
water temp-80*
[/quote]
You sure you cycled the tank properly ??? according to your test results your tank is in the first quarter phase of a cycle.
[/quote]

No im not 100% sure. I bought the tank about 3 weeks ago. So that could explaine why its not cycled all the way. I did reuse the filters and gravel an what not.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

You dont have to go crazy and test every day but for the next 2-3 weeks test for nitrites twice a week at least. If you register any just add some predissolved salt to the tank. How much salt requires a bit of math. At 0.5 ppm nitrites are toxic to fish. At that level 1 teaspoon of salt will treat approximately 300 gallons. So if you see the level increase 4 fold or more you obviously need to add more salt to the tank especially if you have a 100+ gallon tank. To be on the safe side for the next month I would maintain a level of 1 teaspoon of salt per 10 gallons of water. This way you're covered if nitrites go to the most extreme level. As far as that mark goes I wouldnt worry about it unless you see it progress for the worse. Check if you see any crustacean looking like parasites (Louse) in the area of that blemish.


----------

